# Have you ever check your partner`s mobile phone?



## Jennywasafriendofmine (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a problem. I think that my boyfriend chat with other girls by phone.I want to take his phone and check it, but I`m affraid.

How can you help me? Maybe someone has such situation?


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Why are you suspicious? Have you flat out asked him if he's talking to others?


----------



## Peachie (Jul 10, 2014)

Trust your gut. Just know that if you confront him, and he is talking to other people, he may just get sneakier about it.

And yes, I have looked at my SO's phone. I believe in total transparency.


----------



## Jennywasafriendofmine (Jul 18, 2014)

I asked, but he didn`t told my anything


----------



## Peachie (Jul 10, 2014)

You asked but he ignored your question?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

No, never had a reason to. Just know when you go down this road you will most likely always do this.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

If you asked and he ignored you then that's actually an answer. If you asked and he told you not to worry about it,that's an answer too. 

I've looked at DH's phone a time or two in the past and he has looked at mine.


----------



## LilMaria (Jul 18, 2014)

Jennywasafriendofmine said:


> I have a problem. I think that my boyfriend chat with other girls by phone.I want to take his phone and check it, but I`m affraid.
> 
> How can you help me? Maybe someone has such situation?


I had the same situation, sometimes couldn`t sleep at night.I found the program called spytomobile and saw everything I was interested in. Thank of God! there wasn`t anything and I`m still in love with my boyfriend.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

My H and I look at each other's cell phones, emails, etc pretty regularly. That's just something we have in place because we both want to. Other couples might feel it is too intrusive but we don't.

I don't know how I would feel about it if he was just my boyfriend. We were married by the time social media really took off so it was not even an issue during dating. I guess it would depend on what boundaries you have set for your relationship. Im sure you all have discussed whether or not you will see other people, right? Then have that same discussion about FB, chatting, etc.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

I've looked. Was actually curious about something else initially, but while I was there and all. 

He has full access to mine too. I don't really "worry" about anything though. If you think he's talking to other people with the wrong motive, he probably is.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

No.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Ask him to let you see it and go thru it.

When you do, WATCH HIS REACTION closely. That alone will tell you a lot. Any anger/defensiveness = he has something to hide.

Also when you do ask, make sure he gives it to you right there and then (no warnings). Any time he has alone with it = he is deleting EVERYTHING you want to see.

So he either hands it over and let's you see it, or not and you have your answer.

If he has nothing to hide, he should hand it over no problem.


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

OP, if you have thoughts your partner might be stepping out on your relationship and you want advice on how to find out go over in the Coping with Infidelity section. Those guys in there are like a CSI lab in how they can uncover stuff for people. Good luck.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good afternoon all
I've never checked. I"m not sure if my partner has the access code to my phone. I used to have the access code to their phone but have forgotten it. Each of us sometimes leaves our email and FB logged in at home. I've never snooped, no reason to think my partner has.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah, I have, but not really to check to see what he was into. We both have access to each other's phones.


----------



## inquizitivemind (Jul 16, 2013)

My husband and I check each other's phones and computers. Its normal for us now.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Jennywasafriendofmine said:


> I have a problem. I think that my boyfriend chat with other girls by phone.I want to take his phone and check it, but I`m affraid.
> 
> How can you help me? Maybe someone has such situation?


Honestly, he's a boyfriend, not your spouse. If you suspect this is going on, and have reasonable grounds for thinking that, just walk away. 

As a bf/gf, I don't think in general you have the right to snoop or spy. As a significant other/life partner/spouse, you have the right. I don't know where you are on the spectrum. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

